# High blood urea levels??



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had two blood tests in the last two weeks and both have shown levels of urea in the blood higher than the norm.

I heard it's a side effect of a high protein diet. Should I be worried?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Slightly higher is normal it depends how high your talking about, giving the actual numbers would help.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, need the numbers.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

I shoot for around 250 grams per day, out of about 4000 calories.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Stork said:


> I shoot for around 250 grams per day, out of about 4000 calories.


 Wrong numbers mate, need your blood work numbers.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Con said:


> Wrong numbers mate, need your blood work numbers.


It was about 8-9mmol/L, I'm sorry, don't know the exact numbers.

Can I call up my surgery and ask for the numbers? Does it matter?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine have been high since HS from wrestling and football and everytime I take a UA they tell me that I have high levels as well. There isn't alot you can do accept drink cranberry juice to help flush the kidneys. It has to be real cranberry juice not the concentrate with all the sugar


----------



## Bagman (Jan 27, 2009)

This topic intersests me too as I have recently had bloodwork done and my urea levels were high at 12. My only supplements at the moment are whey protein isolate (180 grams per day, divided into three shakes), creatine (5 grams per day) and L Glutamine (10 - 15 grams per day). Any advice or indication as to what is causing my high urea levels would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Bagman said:


> This topic intersests me too as I have recently had bloodwork done and my urea levels were high at 12. My only supplements at the moment are whey protein isolate (180 grams per day, divided into three shakes), creatine (5 grams per day) and L Glutamine (10 - 15 grams per day). Any advice or indication as to what is causing my high urea levels would be greatly appreciated.


Wow that's a lot of whey protein you're taking there.

I was just told that it's a side effect of a high protein diet, I'm not gonna worry about my levels.

Blood-urea levels also increases as kidney function decreases since the kidneys are responsible for removing it from the blood, so this is the only reason high levels would be bad. Your kidneys are clearly fine, but a doctor who doesn't know how much protein you eat would probably suspect your kidneys.


----------



## Bagman (Jan 27, 2009)

You think 180 grams of whey per day is high? I am just taking enough whey to supplement my normal protein intake so I'm getting 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight. I may cut it back though if the general consensus is that 180 grams of whey per day is too much.


----------

